# Brewista Smart scale v2 up for preorder on Coffeehit - £90



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

So much for trying to corner a 'decent coffee scale at decent price' corner of the market. £90 isn't far off the Acaia Pearl.

£90 is way more than I intend to spend on a scale any time soon, especially considering the last generation of Brewista scales had their fair share of problems.


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

Yep, I was looking forwards to getting this but that's too much. Maybe someone else will do it for less.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Link please


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Stevie said:


> Link please


https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/brewista-barista-scale-2kg-0-1g.html


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

is this the same make that wasn't waterproof and had loads of problems in it's first incarnation?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Never had a problem with mine.

Of course I haven't tried taking it into the shower or scuba diving with it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> Never had a problem with mine.
> 
> Of course I haven't tried taking it into the shower or scuba diving with it.


What would you want to weigh and or time on the shower ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

@DavecUK I've still got a set of prototypes that gets dunked regularly and has been used in a shop for nearly 2 months without missing a beat.

They have been well abused and stood up to the test.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> What would you want to weigh and or time on the shower ?


shower gel ?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

My 4th set of brewista scales failed. Water got in to battery compartment and corroded battery contact. Took lots of care to make sure they were properly sealed. Wouldn't want to spend £90 on anything else from brewista.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Second Aaron, wouldn't pay as much for Brewista scales. If they were up to 50 quid, maybe.

At least they got rid of battery compartment and individual buttons, so water is less likely to get into. My Hario scales are going strong while Brewista ones were absolute rubbish.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Can someone tell me the thickness of these scales please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Perhaps a bit of a gypo solution but did no one think of putting gaffa over the battery compartment?

I still have, and use daily (without gaffa) my v1 Brewistas. Never miss a beat. However, I don't spill much and don't rinse them (only a damp wipe down).

Don't think they'll be selling many at that price point though...


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

@ronsil I was about to say that the Decent Espresso simple scales seem to be remarkably similar to the Mark 1 version at a decent price and we could do a combined order with you being only up the road as we could get free postage and discount however on rechecking the link it seems the design has changed which is a shame as I intended ordering some along with a couple of other accessories.

https://decentespresso.com/scale


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

dan1502 said:


> @ronsil I was about to say that the Decent Espresso simple scales seem to be remarkably similar to the Mark 1 version at a decent price and we could do a combined order with you being only up the road as we could get free postage and discount however on rechecking the link it seems the design has changed which is a shame as I intended ordering some along with a couple of other accessories.
> 
> https://decentespresso.com/scale


So are Bonavita scales:

http://coffeetastingclub.com/accessories/scales/bonavita-auto-tare-gram-scale-2000g-x-0-1g/?gclid=CPDk4-G0mdECFa4K0wod6HkKSA

A bit more expensive, though! I think they've been £29.99 at some point.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Milanski said:


> Perhaps a bit of a gypo solution but did no one think of putting gaffa over the battery compartment?
> 
> I still have, and use daily (without gaffa) my v1 Brewistas. Never miss a beat. However, I don't spill much and don't rinse them (only a damp wipe down).
> 
> Don't think they'll be selling many at that price point though...


I've been using mine for 15 months on espresso (mainly) and latterly brewed duty.

If you don't dunk it in water, nor leave it fulltime on a hot drip tray, and wipe it down after each use they do last.

I do not know how careful people were with their failing V1s, but based on my experience thus far, i would recommend the V1 scale, and would not be put off buying the V2 on brand reputation alone.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Maybe a slight OOT question for this thread but... scales with a timer can only start it when they detect the first change in weight - in that case, what about the initial 'infusion' time before first droplets come down? How do you normally time your shots - from the moment pump comes on or from first drops of extracted espresso?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks Dan. I already placed my pre-order for the Brewista Mk2 with Coffeehit. Due to arrive circa 20/01/17.

I do have an Acaia White Pearl which I will probably sell end January at about half new price.

Nothing wrong with the Acaia but I just fancied a change,


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

ronsil said:


> Thanks Dan. I already placed my pre-order for the Brewista Mk2 with Coffeehit. Due to arrive circa 20/01/17.
> 
> I do have an Acaia White Pearl which I will probably sell end January at about half new price.
> 
> Nothing wrong with the Acaia but I just fancied a change,


PM me when you decide to sell them. Ta.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorry no PMs.

Sales through me must conform to Forum rules.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Sorry, I meant to ask you to send a PM when you put the ad up as I am not checking CFUK that frequently these days.

Someone snatched Acaia scales already when I was looking for them, so want to be the first in the line this time!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dan1502 said:


> @ronsil I was about to say that the Decent Espresso simple scales seem to be remarkably similar to the Mark 1 version at a decent price and we could do a combined order with you being only up the road as we could get free postage and discount however on rechecking the link it seems the design has changed which is a shame as I intended ordering some along with a couple of other accessories.
> 
> https://decentespresso.com/scale


Yea, no timer on the simple ones. A real bummer as it means that they dont have much going for them over ebay ones that cost a fiver (they of course may be better quality/read faster). I very nearly hit order on them before noticing they lacked a timer.

Their other ones look good, but a bit of an odd shape, and at £80 odd just too much for a set of scales in my eyes.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

So... anyone end up getting a set of the Brewista Mk2 scales?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Dylan said:


> So... anyone end up getting a set of the Brewista Mk2 scales?


Yeah I've got a set and used a fair few now. Absolutely not worth £80 and barely worth the industry price of £50.

Pros: more water resistant, rechargeable.

Cons: price, rechargeable, all seem to falter with the first 5g of weight. Oh, did i mention price?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

ALSO... Just remembered my main gripe with these things.

Why, when the majority of people on this earth are right-handed and would use their right hand to hold their right handed pouring kettle to pour the water into their pour-over whilst starting a timer with their left hand, would they put the timer start/stop button on the right??? I don't want to go clumsily across the entire scale face trying to jab at buttons whilst pouring near boiling water above!

I understand that it may feel completely intuitive to a left hander but my god, you've got to hit a majority market with things like this ffs.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Scotford said:


> ALSO... Just remembered my main gripe with these things.
> 
> Why, when the majority of people on this earth are right-handed and would use their right hand to hold their right handed pouring kettle to pour the water into their pour-over whilst starting a timer with their left hand, would they put the timer start/stop button on the right??? I don't want to go clumsily across the entire scale face trying to jab at buttons whilst pouring near boiling water above!
> 
> I understand that it may feel completely intuitive to a left hander but my god, you've got to hit a majority market with things like this ffs.


Not a fan then? I can't believe no company can make a set of scales that are half decent for espresso that don't cost over £200!!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Nopapercup said:


> Not a fan then? I can't believe no company can make a set of scales that are half decent for espresso that don't cost over £200!!


I liked the original version for the price point. Now, at double that, no. Not a fan at all.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Nopapercup said:


> Not a fan then? I can't believe no company can make a set of scales that are half decent for espresso that don't cost over £200!!


Well... the Acaia Pearl are under £200... and you can get half decent scales for £15 on ebay, but not with a timer.

But I'm being pedantic, I feel your pain. There is just no good middle of the market scale which the original Brewista seems to hit. The Bonavita BV2100SC is still out there, but it worries me that basically no one stocks it, there is likely a good reason for that.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Nopapercup said:


> Not a fan then? I can't believe no company can make a set of scales that are half decent for espresso that don't cost over £200!!


If people keep buying expensive scales, then they won't become cheaper. If they had no market at these high prices, either the price would go down or the product would not get produced. I suspect the former would happen.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

I've got cheap ones they're just not accurate and they slip. The Bonavita's seem to be popular but just too thick. The Brewista's are the right size but I'm not spending £80 on them.

Im not sure companies aren't making cheap coffee scales because people will pay a lot for them, coffee scales are probably still too specialised and sales to low to make profit on them if sold at a cheaper price.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm pretty happy with my v1 brewistas. However, i made sure i waited a while until the snags with the original ones had been ironed out (maybe that makes them v1.2), and i also put electrical tape over the battery hatch to be sure it's sealed up. The v2's just don't seem worth £80 but if my scales died and i needed new ones I'd be fine with £50.

As a diy measure it could be interesting to buy some cheapies and then buy some nano coating solution such as nanostate flash flood. Maybe I'll try that if the brewistas die.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

unoll said:


> I'm pretty happy with my v1 brewistas. However, I made sure I waited a while until the snags with the original ones had been ironed out (maybe that makes them v1.2), and I also put electrical tape over the battery hatch to be sure it's sealed up.


I have the v1 of the Brewista Smart Scales and haven't had any of the issues a number of other members did with regards to water getting into the battery compartment and corrosion etc. A good alternative to using tape is to just use the scales inside the supplied larger plastic cover on your drip tray.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

My V1 work fine, never had an issue just don't leave them on the batteries die quickly if you do. I can't understand £90 for v2 I don't see what's different, rechargeable batteries will die after a few years and you get a rubber mat. How are people getting in with them?


----------

